# Earliest Known Draft of KJV Found



## reaganmarsh (Oct 23, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

This article is fascinating and I thought y'all would find it interesting as well. 

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/1...=tw-share&_r=0&referer=http://t.co/0lvxQNZZO9

Enjoy.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting discovery. Not sure I agree with all of the conclusions being made in the article however.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 23, 2015)

Agreed, brother.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 23, 2015)

Very interesting. Too bad they wasted all that time on the apocrypha, though.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 23, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Too bad they wasted all that time on the apocrypha, though.



Quite so.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 23, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Very interesting. Too bad they wasted all that time on the apocrypha, though.



The apocrypha are very helpful materials for understanding the inter-testamental period, some strands of Jewish theology, and also the development of doctrine in the patristic and medieval periods. For instance, Wisdom 7:24 is quite frequently cited by Augustine.

While it is regrettable that the Apocrypha were ever confused with Scripture, there could have been far worse translation projects.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 24, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Interesting discovery. Not sure I agree with all of the conclusions being made in the article however.



What passes for scholarship is quite remarkable in terms of baptizing pure speculation. The inferences drawn from some notes stagger the mind. Sometimes I think they confuse imagination with scholarship. The more imaginative, the more scholarly.

To give an example, I am involved in the art and science of business capture for government opportunities. Government IT is something I know a lot about as a long time practitioner as well as knowledge of current trends. Yet, with all that knowledge we cannot simply read what the government says in public testimony or in proposal documents (or even in document libraries) but we often have to gain contact with someone actually working with the people in order to gain insight as to what's really going on. The people who lose in this business are those that are always making assumptions based on rumors or what they think they know about a particular client or about a clause in a certain document.

But, in this article, the kind of wild speculation that would be laughable with a current document trying to gain insight into the internal workings of an organization, this "expert" simply asserts that "...this is the way things were..." from a distance of 400 years.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 24, 2015)

I agree, Rich.

The author's leap from finding a notebook of a member of the translation committee to assuming the "committee" operative was not in force staggered me. He nearly screamed, "Aha! Those guys were not working as a team and all were doing the King's bidding!" Now as I read it, I could very well see myself a member of the committee and having my own notebook with my own solitary thinking and studies therein....that I would bring to bear in my work within the committee. How the article's author draws a different conclusion is clearly by reading into the matter presuppositions biased against the AV translation's actual history.

Wait for it...wait...the Erhmans of the world will capitalize on this sort of nonsense.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 2, 2015)

For persons interested there is a debate taking place starting today between an open theist (Bob Enyart) and KJVOnlysist Will Kinnney (brandplucked) here:
http://www.theologyonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113932

Wandering eyes beware: at the site above should you venture elsewhere outside the debate forum there are numerous ninth and second commandment violations. Just about anything goes, so caution is advised.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Very interesting. Too bad they wasted all that time on the apocrypha, though.



I have an edition of the KJV with the apocrypha. I find it can be helpful when reading some older works. One I can recall is Bondage of the Will, where especially Erasmus quotes from it which Luther than has to interact with. It's helpful to have it, though I agree that now there is less needs for it in the same binding, even warning that is apocryphal and not just later made canonical.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 23, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> For persons interested there is a debate taking place starting today between an open theist (Bob Enyart) and KJVOnlysist Will Kinnney (brandplucked) here:
> http://www.theologyonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113932
> 
> Wandering eyes beware: at the site above should you venture elsewhere outside the debate forum there are numerous ninth and second commandment violations. Just about anything goes, so caution is advised.


The debate is now concluded.

Will Kinney's final post:
http://www.theologyonline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4513944#post4513944

Enyart's final post and challenge to others:
http://www.theologyonline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4516246#post4516246

I wished for a debate along these lines:

"When we are summoned to church to worship and the ordained servant reads the passage to be exposited and exhorted, concluding with 'This is the Word of the God. He who has ears to hear, let him hear' before the prayer asking to be guided by the Spirit during the sermon to come, what exactly does 'This is the Word of God' mean?"


----------



## MW (Nov 23, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> Enjoy.



Thankyou; for those interested the discoverer's article is available here:

http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1619318.ece

It seems to me that something has to be ascertained as to the purpose of the jottings before a determination can be made concerning individuality.


----------

